# camp ax suggestion?



## CrackbottomLouis

Looking at getting a solid camp ax.want it to fit nearly into the side slot of a kifaru Zulu.I like the look of the wetterling camp ax but was wondering if there was something comparable with a synthetic handle that wouldn't require as much maintenance as wood and be sturdier and longer lasting.Thoughts?


----------



## swjohnsey

Gerber and Fiskar (they might be the same with different label) make a couple of hatchets, crusing axes with synthetic handle. I have the small one that is labeled Gerber. Head is stainless. I don't carry it much unless I am in a car but it works well for me.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I would like to stay with something larger than a hatchet.I prefer a saw for that type of work. I have heard bad things about gerber steel quality. Holding a good edge specifically.Is that not correct?


----------



## Magus

Hudson bay axe or one of the lighter "Viking" styled ones.
Give me an idea of what you need? might take a while, but I'll build you one.
what do you expect out of it?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I'd like to be able to cut smaller diameter trees (12-18 inch), split those logs, maybe shape small support staffs for shelter, and be able to use the back end as a hammer and general smashing. I don't expect to be a lumberjack. I know it's annoying when people say they need the best all round tool. If those existed there would be only one variety of said tool. However, I want a general camp axe that can take abuse with care as I can't carry more than one in the bob . Kind of a jack of all trades master of none kinda thing.

Appreciate the offer Magus. Love to hear what you think. Was gonna head the way of wetterling but if you think you've got an answer I'd be glad to work something out with ya


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Looking at getting a solid camp ax.want it to fit nearly into the side slot of a kifaru Zulu.I like the look of the wetterling camp ax but was wondering if there was something comparable with a synthetic handle that wouldn't require as much maintenance as wood and be sturdier and longer lasting.Thoughts?


Estwing all the way. Estwing camp axe long or short is around 40$ on amazon. This thing will work as long as you do. If you want to stay light for packing I would go with the short one at 16" and 2.9 lbs. If its your bol I would get the 26" one and pair it with the estwing 5lbs wedge. You cant go wrong. Now if you want an efficient killing machine that can also do camp chores...magus can put it together.


----------



## gaspump86

I have one that is kinda heavy but very solid. 
It is 4 tools in 1. 
Hatchett, hammer, prybar, nail puller.
Bought it for $20 at a A/N surplus.


----------



## Sentry18

I personally like the SOG tomahawk's, but I also have a Fiskar and it's a very solid well-made axe. They come in different sizes as well.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

The fiskar looks cool. If I can't get my hands on a magus original I'll check em out. Still like the look of that wetterling though.


----------



## Magus

I can modify an axe to a broader blade using tool steel as an edge,OR I can outright make one of boiler plate and temper it for easier sharpening. Pix?


----------



## jsriley5

I'd say estwing as well but you will pay for that all steel construction in weight. No personal experience with plastic handles ones though I keep looking at the lil gerber ones but haven't jumped yet. I decided for my bob to save weight and go with a cold steel trail hawk that I can easily make a new handle for in the feild. And in my GHB I have a old skatchet that has a course pipe thread in the head and is meant to be expediently handled in the feild with a suitable green limb. Skatchets are hard to find but occaisionally come up on ebay. Someone like magus may be able to make a resonable fascimile of one and quite possibly even of better quality. My dad once made somthing very similar to use as a Hawk while messing around with a local black powder shooting club.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Skatchet is a new one on me. I'll look it up.


----------



## jsriley5

that pic from this site.

http://www.aolisi.net/SmallChoppers.htm

some other ideas there as well.


----------



## deetheivy

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Estwing all the way. Estwing camp axe long or short is around 40$ on amazon. This thing will work as long as you do. If you want to stay light for packing I would go with the short one at 16" and 2.9 lbs. If its your bol I would get the 26" one and pair it with the estwing 5lbs wedge. You cant go wrong. Now if you want an efficient killing machine that can also do camp chores...magus can put it together.


 yup I've carried the axes and hammers never broken only lost otherwise Id still have them


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

deetheivy said:


> yup I've carried the axes and hammers never broken only lost otherwise Id still have them


Yeah people seem to help with that.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

jsriley5 said:


> I'd say estwing as well but you will pay for that all steel construction in weight. No personal experience with plastic handles ones though I keep looking at the lil gerber ones but haven't jumped yet. I decided for my bob to save weight and go with a cold steel trail hawk that I can easily make a new handle for in the feild. And in my GHB I have a old skatchet that has a course pipe thread in the head and is meant to be expediently handled in the feild with a suitable green limb. Skatchets are hard to find but occaisionally come up on ebay. Someone like magus may be able to make a resonable fascimile of one and quite possibly even of better quality. My dad once made somthing very similar to use as a Hawk while messing around with a local black powder shooting club.


Two lbs difference at the most. Idk. I just dont think I could trust a plastic handled impact tool.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

Hey hey I just remembered something.
I use to work with a six lb sledge ALL DAY.
I figured it up once and on an average day I would swing it
Full throttle 600-800 times per day.
A really good wood handle would last 1-1 1/2 weeks.
( transmission fluid,solvent etc)
Then I found Delrin ( plastic) 
I ended up making handles for half the factory at $50 per job.
My guarantee was FOREVER REPLACEMENT!
1 exclusion FIRE.
Drive over it shoot it then use it ALL day! No problem!
It was great stuff.
The handle had to be slotted at the head end fitted to the tool
then 1 sheet rock screw to expand it in the head.
The hand part also had to have holes drilled left to right AFTER
the head was fitted and a REDWING brand shoelace threaded
through the holes to give grip.
(Six lb head plastic handle soaked in the mystery oil of the week
Rubber gloves.talk about exciting!!!)
If I recall correctly an 18" handle REALLY added impact and added
a very nice shock absorber
Heck I could work with the big dogs IF I had MY hammer!!
Most 5 lb hammer heads weigh 5 lb I got real choosy/lucky mine weighed 6 lb and I payed $3.00 for the hammer then 12 for 
the Delrin handle. 
I worked that job for about 14 years and had to replace the shoestring
Many times.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

I was looking some more and found these. Different color and handle variations but all bad ass and all made in america.


----------



## Magus

Last two..the rest look like those Vietnam issue hawks, their balance sucked.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

Magus said:


> Last two..the rest look like those Vietnam issue hawks, their balance sucked.


Yeah think I want the double bit black one. Might even custom a kydex sheath for it.


----------



## Tirediron

unless you are using the axe for a primary weapon a fiskars is the best bet, way lighter stronger and more efficient that an solid handles axe. we live in a cold climate & heat with wood. we split all of our wood by hand (by choice, i don't want a splitter) a fiscakr X27 makes an 8 pound spliting maul seem like a rock.


----------



## jsriley5

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> I was looking some more and found these. Different color and handle variations but all bad ass and all made in america.
> 
> View attachment 4212
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217


No idea how they hid those from me but THANKS! I had no idea estwing made such things now I go shopping and see if I"ll ever be able to afford one.or two or....................

Edit to say quick look the leather washered handles ones appear to go for a bout 50 dollars if I was actually going to throw one though I"d not get the leather handle they get beat up to easy and then lose their water proffness and comfortable hold for chopping.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

Tirediron said:


> unless you are using the axe for a primary weapon a fiskars is the best bet, way lighter stronger and more efficient that an solid handles axe. we live in a cold climate & heat with wood. we split all of our wood by hand (by choice, i don't want a splitter) a fiscakr X27 makes an 8 pound spliting maul seem like a rock.


The full size estwing ax weighs 3.6. That's less than the fiskars x27.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

jsriley5 said:


> No idea how they hid those from me but THANKS! I had no idea estwing made such things now I go shopping and see if I"ll ever be able to afford one.or two or....................
> 
> Edit to say quick look the leather washered handles ones appear to go for a bout 50 dollars if I was actually going to throw one though I"d not get the leather handle they get beat up to easy and then lose their water proffness and comfortable hold for chopping.


I know. I was looking up estwing tools and they were on amazon. Im sold on them.


----------



## jsriley5

I love estwing stuf though I admit the Ax with that tubing portion of the handles carries way too much vibration and is therefore uncomfortable to use for a long chopping session. When I seen the tomahawks and the double bit "fightin hatchet" I was plumb excited I won't be able to get both at once I'm just too damn broke and I"m having a heck of time deciding which one to get first hopefully in in 3 or 4 months my finances will be back in order. Maybe by then they will have some different poll designs on the hawks. I like a hammer poll. I know they make a roofin hatchet but that straight handle on the hawk is a plus if you throw em any. I need to get my throwing target moved and set up again I barely put any use on it so it should have alot of life and with my shoulders and everything else giving out I doubt I"ll get it worn out though the fieances kids are likely to help maybe if they can be pried off the games long enough.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

jsriley5 said:


> I love estwing stuf though I admit the Ax with that tubing portion of the handles carries way too much vibration and is therefore uncomfortable to use for a long chopping session. When I seen the tomahawks and the double bit "fightin hatchet" I was plumb excited I won't be able to get both at once I'm just too damn broke and I"m having a heck of time deciding which one to get first hopefully in in 3 or 4 months my finances will be back in order. Maybe by then they will have some different poll designs on the hawks. I like a hammer poll. I know they make a roofin hatchet but that straight handle on the hawk is a plus if you throw em any. I need to get my throwing target moved and set up again I barely put any use on it so it should have alot of life and with my shoulders and everything else giving out I doubt I"ll get it worn out though the fieances kids are likely to help maybe if they can be pried off the games long enough.


sounds like we are in the same boat. For me its not trying to find the best stuff its choosing witch item I need more. Im also trying to choose what firearms I need to buy with tax refund. Lol good luck


----------



## Tirediron

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> The full size estwing ax weighs 3.6. That's less than the fiskars x27.


and from the estwing site it is a little hatchet with a long handle. a fiskars X27 is a big splitting axe.

An X15 would make a nice over all axe, weighs 3.15 # , but the weight is all in the head.

until you have tryed a tubular handled axe you won't know the amazing difference in efficiency.


----------



## txpossum

I have a Wetterlilngs, and I believe to be of a significantly better quality than Gerber, Fiskars, or Estwing.


----------



## Momturtle

Have had a Wetterling for many years. Use it for many fun things here and there and the handle is just fine. Rub it down with linseed oil/naptha mix every so often. Wrapped up against the head with paracord to protect it. Fits in a little pocket/sleeve on my pack. Takes and keeps an edge sharp enough to shave hair and like any hatchet, can be used for many things besides chopping kindling. If the handle ever breaks, I can use the head to whittle out another one and fix it myself. No way to do that with the Fiskars/Gerber or all steel handled hatchets/axes. The when you have a fail on a Fiskars axe, it is spectacular.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Was going to buy a wetterling but laziness won. Picked up an estwing on a whim at the depot.


----------



## PopPop

Estwings are as near to indestructable as can be carried. I started collecting their products years ago. The Camp Axe is a little light at the head for best efficiency when compared to a true axe. The double bit axe will be my next one, And I may get a tomahawk just for tickles.


----------



## gaspump86

gaspump86 said:


> I have one that is kinda heavy but very solid.
> It is 4 tools in 1.
> Hatchett, hammer, prybar, nail puller.
> Bought it for $20 at a A/N surplus.


I tried to stick it to a pine tree from 10 feet...... it broke in half


----------



## Transplant

I don't know after yesterday I am leaning towards an estwing hatchet. It comes with a leather cover and a leather handle. It is weight distrubuted just right and the handle fit my hand perfectly.


----------



## PopPop

Transplant said:


> I don't know after yesterday I am leaning towards an estwing hatchet. It comes with a leather cover and a leather handle. It is weight distrubuted just right and the handle fit my hand perfectly.


The mid length campers axe is much better. I have all three and the short one is very limited. It is just too light for anything but small twigs and branches. My Rat 9 is actually much better for gathering and splittting fire wood than the Estwing campers Axe. When used with a baton, it actually splits wood better. Better still though more expensive is the Woodsmans Pal. If you go this route be sure to get the one with the hand guard.


----------



## philk1

Nice information in preparedsociety.com sites, This is important information for all member of this forum.


----------



## deetheivy

Transplant said:


> I don't know after yesterday I am leaning towards an estwing hatchet. It comes with a leather cover and a leather handle. It is weight distrubuted just right and the handle fit my hand perfectly.


This is the one I carry in my BOB. I have used it since I was a kid in scouts. Know its limitations and use this information to your advantage. It has fulfilled all of my requirements.


----------



## oldvet

If you can sweet talk Magus into making you a knife like the one he traded me for a Hudson's Bay Axe, then you would actually have a camp knife with the same choping power as a hatchet or small axe. It is a massive sucker, well made and I love it. If I could only have one knife with me that big strong sucker would be it. 

Magus why don't you post a pic of it again, I betcha you would get some takers.


----------



## warhammer

SOG tomahawk seems good, just got one and the reviews were all positive. Haven't hacked though a car yet.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

Tirediron said:


> unless you are using the axe for a primary weapon a fiskars is the best bet, way lighter stronger and more efficient that an solid handles axe. we live in a cold climate & heat with wood. we split all of our wood by hand (by choice, i don't want a splitter) a fiscakr X27 makes an 8 pound spliting maul seem like a rock.


I have to say I finally bought a fiskars chopping ax and it is awesome. Cuts way better than the estwing. I can admit when I'm wrong. Good call.


----------



## rugster

txpossum said:


> I have a Wetterlilngs, and I believe to be of a significantly better quality than Gerber, Fiskars, or Estwing.


I have axes by Gerber, estwing, wettering and gransfors bruks.

1. Gerber It's a little hatchet and totally useless too light for anything wasn't very sharp either.

2. Estwing fireside friend about as sharp as the side of my desk other than that very well built.

3. Wetterings; I have the Scandinavian forest Axe, splitting hatchet & splitting maul.. All were shave sharp from the factory and hold an edge really well. The only issue was with the splitting maul when the head came off the handle after 1 day of use which should never happen particularly for a tool at this price

4. Gransfors bruks; I have their forest axe again shave sharp, holds an edge, really nice fit and finish is a little above wetterings

Overall I like wetterings and gransfors best but yo will pay more for these


----------



## Magus

Most of the "big" companies don't put a decent edge on their stuff because some dimwit's 
rug rat grabbed one up at the display and flayed his hand to the tune of a million bucks.
Stupid should be it's own reward.


----------



## rugster

That maybe but many companies cut corners for example companies use a lesser quality softer steel that cannot hold a sharp edge.

Exhibit A

Bahco axe for around 20-30 bucks looks good but is it?






part 2 





Ultimately, it doesn't matter how cheap you get it if it can't preform well.


----------



## sailaway

Magus said:


> Most of the "big" companies don't put a decent edge on their stuff because some dimwit's
> rug rat grabbed one up at the display and flayed his hand to the tune of a million bucks.
> Stupid should be it's own reward.


I'm not saying lets kill all the Stupid People, lets just remove the warning labels and let the problem sort itself out.


----------



## Magus

rugster said:


> That maybe but many companies cut corners for example companies use a lesser quality softer steel that cannot hold a sharp edge.
> 
> Exhibit A
> 
> Bahco axe for around 20-30 bucks looks good but is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately, it doesn't matter how cheap you get it if it can't preform well.


I've made hatchets out of light tempered boiler plate that stood up better. Depending on the steel, I'd say ten minutes with a rosebud and a fast oil quench MIGHT fix that.if it's leaded machine steel and it could be by the finish, NOTHING will fix it, keep it under the truck seat for light duty.


----------



## Tirediron

If the steel is actually too soft, a hi carbon edge could be forge welded onto it or just arc weld it on. even heat and beat some carbon into it to get it to air harden enough to hold an edge.


----------



## JasonB516

Although it is a decently priced ax, I've had no problem with the SOG tactical tomahawk. They are usually between $40-$50 depending on where you get it. The only thing I don't like is the case for it. Other than that, it's an extremely reliable axe and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## rugster

Tirediron said:


> If the steel is actually too soft, a hi carbon edge could be forge welded onto it or just arc weld it on. even heat and beat some carbon into it to get it to air harden enough to hold an edge.


It's the lipstick on a pig conundrum....Like most cheap products the edge isn't the only problem with Bahco the handles seem to break often.

I'd rather save the time, energy and hassle and just buy a decent Axe.


----------



## readytogo

Gerber can`t take the abuse of daily wood chopping, had one ,all my axes are the fire axes flat head type you can beat them with a hammer all day long used them as wedges and will hold the edge for a long time,even the small ones,nothing beats a good hickory handle.


----------



## Beau_Geste

It's too bad that you are hooked on a plastic handle. This might suit your needs, a Eastwing 26" Camper's Axe.

http://www.estwing.com/ao_campers_axe_long_handle.php

As for me, I use a cold steel Trail Boss.

http://www.coldsteel.com/Product/90TA/TRAIL_BOSS.aspx

Oh and don't forget to pack a axe file to touch up the edge.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I dont like the eastwing camper ax. Thats what I ended up with and its no more useful than a hatchet really. I had to get off my jack of all trades master of none thought process and go to a more correct tool for the job thought process. A hatchet and folding saw works best for my on foot projects and now I keep a full size ax in the truck and a splitting wedge. Still want to try out that zippo hatchet saw combo but havent gotten around to buying one.


----------



## machinist

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I dont like the eastwing camper ax. Thats what I ended up with and its no more useful than a hatchet really. I had to get off my jack of all trades master of none thought process and go to a more correct tool for the job thought process. A hatchet and folding saw works best for my on foot projects and now I keep a full size ax in the truck and a splitting wedge. Still want to try out that zippo hatchet saw combo but havent gotten around to buying one.


Yes! My experience has been that the more jobs a tool is designed to do, the less well it does any of them.


----------



## rugster

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I dont like the eastwing camper ax. Thats what I ended up with and its no more useful than a hatchet really. I had to get off my jack of all trades master of none thought process and go to a more correct tool for the job thought process. A hatchet and folding saw works best for my on foot projects and now I keep a full size ax in the truck and a splitting wedge. Still want to try out that zippo hatchet saw combo but havent gotten around to buying one.


I don't get what the eastwing camper ax is good for other than really small limbs and splitting soft wood kindling even then it's not good on large rounds.


----------



## Beau_Geste

CrackPotLouis you may be thinking about the short Eastwing hatchet which is good for not very much. My personal experience with the Eastwing campers axe was during a fall camping trip a few years ago when my brother-in-law brought one. While it had a good length (26 inch) the damn thing would not hold an edge. I ended up doing all the cutting chores with my Trail Boss. 

Depending upon the time of year when I am out and about I will have a Gransfors Bruks Wildlife hatchet for taking small (2 or 3 inch diameter) trees to use as poles, fire wood etc. This is a small, light axe which can be easily carried. When it gets cold then it is the trail boss and a compact buck saw because the chores tend to be greater.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I have the eastwing camp ax not the hatchet. Ill have to check out your suggestion.


----------



## bushcraft_halbritter

I have a sog fast hawk that works great it's very durable an holds a good edge but my buddy uses a fiskar hatchet that he says works great too


----------



## irishboy61

I would choose anything SOG. These are built durable and reliable. You won't have to worry about one breaking as easily as a wooden handled axe. I use SOG voodoo hawks and they're double sided hatchets. I like these because of they're balance and they're multi use principles. The voodoo hawk has what I call a skull basher which you can use to hammer things in like camp stakes.


----------



## Beau_Geste

One thing is for sure whatever you decide upon get the very best you can afford because it will be your ass on the line if SHTF happens.



CrackbottomLouis said:


> The fiskar looks cool. If I can't get my hands on a magus original I'll check em out. Still like the look of that wetterling though.


----------



## irishboy61

Beau_Geste said:


> One thing is for sure whatever you decide upon get the very best you can afford because it will be your ass on the line if SHTF happens.


Don't worry. Tif this country keeps heading in the direction it's going it will.


----------



## nightwing

One point that needs to be made is injuries 
The larger or heavier the more chance of injuries due to exhaustion.

Let us not use the one size fits all blanket and spread it out and expect 
everyone to be able to partake.
small framed women would not be comfortable withsome tool a man of 
a larger frame and height would .

Militarism has and will creep in over conversations about edged tools 
it is neither good or bad it is information that must disseminated by the 
individual.

I would rather have a take down buck saw for large items an ax is very good 
a single bit doubles as a sledge hammer and a chopping tool.
a small hatchet is a good hammer and small limber.
A machete is a diverse tool and it is a cutting tool that should not be ignored.
a knife full tang with a thick enough blade and of a decent metal to withstand 
the rigors of a real excursion and not a camping trip.
now we come to Swiss Army knifes the tweasers & toothpic alone make it 
something to take seriously as well as the many choices I use the 
Champion plus I also like the mini magnifier.

All of these are cutting tools if you do not include them in the conversation 
many inexperienced folk will not gain or understand the overlapping 
nature of survival and bugging out or a get home bag.
The problem will be if one turns into anther and we are not aware 
you do not have a second option.

You know how bad things come in threes there will be no change if the world
goes on as now or major catastrophes become the norm.
A problem runs people out of town like 911 you get home and you have 
been burgled or it burned down not good.
if you were depending on a spouse or friend and you do not meet up 
whatever you have is all your likely to end up with and if that places you in 
a reduced ability to handle what comes.

An ax is a necessity vehicles get stuck a fulcrum and lever with some bedding 
and your out, no ax your at minimum doubling the time it will take.
if you have ever stuck a tool you need another to extract it.
so the one tool that can do everything is a myth.

even with all the above people need to have a spear as large predators
are still around and even the longest weapon we have discussed here will 
be of no use against a bear bobcat or puma.
few men today can equal their counterparts of a hundred years ago 
body / muscle tone does not equal strength or durability in working all 
day in the fields and caring for animals.
so let us not let testosterone or ability of some of us derail others search for 
tools that suits their height, strength, weight or ability.

A child or elderly person will not be able to wield some of these with any 
hope of accomplishing the intended outcome.

and none of this reflects against any of the tools mentioned they all 
are quality and have their place in the pack of 70 % of the people.
my neighbor is 75 and cannot use an ax so he uses a saw and machete
takes him longer but he gets it done and one day he will have to have it done.
but there are still that 30% that need to adapt their choices.


----------



## besign

synthetic handles STING your hand on a lot of strikes. Avoid them on impact tools (like picks, sledgehammers, or mattocks) if you have to use one, be sure to wear good gloves against the vibration transmitted to your hand. 

search youtube for Dave Cantebury and his vids about axes, tools in general. He's nuts about the muzzleloader stuff, but is right on the beam about most stuff.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

JMO, but I like the Estwing camp axe and prefer it over all others. We live in a dry climate and wood handles are always drying out and coming loose. I prefer fiberglass handles over wood for the same reason. Vibration is no worse with properly designed synthetic handles than wood handles. The exception is the "Monster 
Maul." I quickly gave mine away to my SIL.


----------



## besign

take your file with you and check out the thrift stores, garage sales, and pawn shops. You can find decent old axes for sub $10, no problem. REAL, full size axes, to do a day's work, day in and day out, not some camper's toy.


----------



## nobbymag

I carry an old roofers hatchet. It's jade of the good steel. Plus, it's has a hammer head on one end, nail puller. Great all around weapon and tool.


----------



## bogey

Son got this at an old second-hand store. He's thrilled with it. He's been filing it, shining it. It is now quite sharp and rust free. Handy little thing:


edit - I should have said got one like this. Not this exact one. He got a really old rusty looking thing he has worked on religiously.


----------



## readytogo

*Gerber makes good baby food but Axes...........*

If you plan to do lots of wood chopping get a good tool not a toy......
http://www.garrettwade.com/usa-made-working-axes/p/91P06.04/

https://www.kaufmann-mercantile.com/products/american-made-hudson-bay-axe

http://usamadeproducts.biz/tools-hand-tools-axes.html


----------



## Wikkador

If you want a heirloom quality german hatchet for not alot of money.. get a Helko Werk. Best kept secret in hatchets- and now you know.


----------



## kinda

dont buy any impact tool that has a fiberglass handle. The damned things vibrate so intensely that they will sting the hell out of your hands.

I recommend that you re-consider and use a saw, and a machete, or forget about the heavy timber. Especially in ice/snow conditions, using an axe is dangerous as hell.


----------



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs

Cold steel work horse Kukri and a fiskars hachet the orange and black one I forget the exact model.


----------



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs

I Agree with kinda. Your gonna waste time and energy cutting large logs. If you want larger ones you should cut them now with a chainsaw and store them. Imagine hacking thru a foot of wood. 

Update. Sorry I should of read the op
I was assuming this was for fire wood. For a support beam why not go with a good saw? You'd have more accurate cuts less effort. I seen one of those old two man saws hanging on a family friends wall. Thing looks like it could tear thru anything at like 7 feet long.. But a axe I'd go with fiskars with a full length handle


----------



## crabapple

Im










A short handle bush ax that you can carry into the out back.
If you are going where a truck can park a long handle ax & a chain saw would be good.


----------



## cranky1

Iltis ox head has always worked for me.


----------

